# First smoked fattie



## Thomas The Tank (Jun 15, 2018)

I decided to give this a try and do one for breakfast. I filled it with eggs, potatoes O’Brien, and sharp cheddar. I will probably change a few things next time but overall was pretty good!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks yummy!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks good from here!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks pretty darn good to me!
Great work!
Al


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree, looks good!


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Jun 15, 2018)

I was pretty tasty! Was great with some sauce as well! The bacon on the outside was crispy, but the spots under where it overlapped were not. I wanted to put it under the broiler but my wife was ina hurry and I wanted her to give it a try. Also used hickory and will probably go with apple or cherry the next time...especially for the morning!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks really good to me also. If you don't care for bacon that isn't crispy then don't bother with the weave. Just wrap the bacon around the fatty in single strips - no overlapping. There's a whole bunch of folks that do it that way. I don't mind bacon that isn't crispy so I like the weave. Remember there's no one correct way of smoking a fatty or any thing else. It's what you and your family or friends like.

Edit: I'm half Irish and ashamed that I don't know what potato's O'Brien are. Can you elaborate?

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Jun 15, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good to me also. If you don't care for bacon that isn't crispy then don't bother with the weave. Just wrap the bacon around the fatty in single strips - no overlapping. There's a whole bunch of folks that do it that way. I don't mind bacon that isn't crispy so I like the weave. Remember there's no one correct way of smoking a fatty or any thing else. It's what you and your family or friends like.
> 
> Edit: I'm half Irish and ashamed that I don't know what potato's O'Brien are. Can you elaborate?
> 
> ...


Potatoes O’Brien are simply diced potatoes with red and green bell pepper in it. You pan fry them like hash browns and are great in the morning! I just bought them frozen frozen from Walmart. You can also buy them with onions in them too.


----------

